# Glock 22 w/ 9mm barrel



## GreenFletchings (Aug 29, 2014)

Looking to sell or trade my Gen 3 Glock 22. It has both the factory .40 barrel as well as an aftermarket 9mm stainless barrel. Three magazines in each caliber and the hard case. I got this gun in a trade but it is a little big for my hands. Looking for a slightly smaller 9mm firearm. Please message me with details. Include your phone number if you would like me to text you pictures.

Cash Price would be $550
Mostly interested in trading.


----------



## GreenFletchings (Aug 29, 2014)

Would be willing to sell for $500 to someone on the forum. Still looking for a good trade though. Anyone have a 9mm they are looking to trade?


----------



## GreenFletchings (Aug 29, 2014)

bump.


----------



## GreenFletchings (Aug 29, 2014)

Last chance. $450.


----------



## GreenFletchings (Aug 29, 2014)

SOLD.


----------

